

Lord British wants to take you to space, and he's closer than you think - roqetman
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/lord-british-wants-to-take-you-to-space-and-hes-closer-than-you-think.ars/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270355>

